# A killer plan from Kolkatta BSNL!!



## vaithy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello,
although it appear an existing plan for kolkatta Business users by giving 50% discounts it is attractive than the present home Ul1350 which is 512kbps only
comments
Vaithy

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/advt/BPlan3300_e.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

pretty pretty, throw some marshmellows here too.

Gimme a plan, a good one.


----------



## vaithy (Apr 15, 2008)

What do u want ?work out  Rs1250/p.m speed upto 8 mbps is it bad?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 15, 2008)

wow..UL 8mbps plan. Gr8.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

vaithy said:


> What do u want ?work out  Rs1250/p.m speed upto 8 mbps is it bad?


 i want it to be here in pune.  I will start a net cafe then.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 15, 2008)

Amazing plan!  Hope Chennai Telephones also start something like this.


----------



## vaithy (Apr 15, 2008)

Actually this is not a new plan.. the area/circle CGM using their special power can grant discount for any plan which is not attractive to the customers / or the competition is too tough in his area may grant discounts for a limited period only...in this case kolkatta users are lucky!!

however in area like Chennai unless the competitors are proactive, u may not expect such plan..

vaithy


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 15, 2008)

but still it is a Business plan


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

^haan!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 15, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> but still it is a Business plan


Can't home user avail business plans? 

Also BSNL doesn't loose much. Rs 15k upfront means that:
- Interests will add up to Rs 16K - 18K
- Get the user for atleast a year


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2008)

wooooooooooooow


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 16, 2008)

Home plans are Issued to Normal Individuals.the telephone should be in name for some person.

For Subscription to a Business plan, a telephone should be in name of a company,firm,or any other form of organization Only.

NORMAL individual can't take Business plans, unless you transfer your phone ownership in name of some fictitious  company



drgrudge said:


> Can't home user avail business plans?
> 
> Also BSNL doesn't loose much. Rs 15k upfront means that:
> - Interests will add up to Rs 16K - 18K
> - Get the user for atleast a year


you forgot BSNL is a PSU

it does not care of profits


----------



## iMav (Apr 16, 2008)

which business dwnlds hd rips and needs 8mbps UL


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 16, 2008)

iMav said:


> which business dwnlds hd rips and needs 8mbps UL


There are many other applications like providing Video conferences,download project data etc etc.

Remember in Business environment, there are more than 1 user, so there can be 50 users using the same connection
All this needs speed


----------



## slugger (Apr 16, 2008)

iMav said:


> which business dwnlds hd rips and needs 8mbps UL



VoIP, *Video conferencing* 

waiting for the day wen 8Mbps home plan introduced @ affordable rates


----------



## praka123 (Apr 16, 2008)

When 60GB/Sec is the standard world over,8mbps plan will come for us cheap


----------



## slugger (Apr 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> When 60GB/Sec is the standard world over,8mbps plan will come for us cheap



LOL!!! quite possible 

but still hoping that when world standrd is 60G*b*ps we get our 8Mbps @ affordable rates


----------



## praka123 (Apr 16, 2008)

I meant it! G*B*PS!  it was to just show that impossible that unltd 8mbps comes at darn cheap rates!!


----------



## sai_cool (Apr 16, 2008)

if this is true. i am packing my bags and leaving to kolkatta right now! 

lol...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 16, 2008)

well..thnx guys...but i doubt as to how much its gonna materialize..i really dont trust the "upto" pat i the ad..


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 16, 2008)

Really, a nice plan.. I should say! 

Has anyone opted for this?


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 16, 2008)

where is ' kolka*tt*a ' ?


----------



## vaithy (Apr 16, 2008)

In another forum some of the members has pointed out kolkata BSNL has no such plan at Rs3300/ with speed 8mbps 
Now i am thinking on the same line, perhaps I am mistaken.. this is not a existing plan  either they upgrade existing Business ULRs 3300/ which has the speed of 256 kbps only or some mistake in the advertisement. However even in hindi advertisement same unlimited is repeated..see here


*www.calcuttatelephones.com/advt/BPlan3300_h.jpg

 Even the UL6000 has the speed up to 516kbps only
What are they up to..


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 19, 2008)

Damn! I'm waiting for such an offer to come to Kerala, my cafe Badly needs this!


----------



## vaithy (Apr 21, 2008)

Only way BSNL offer this plan in all India basis is they 'll watch how Kolkata BSNL is implemented this with out alienating their existing customers Base, and how the market is dominating by the rival players..
so two factors depended on it,

How the Kolkata BSNL plan is increasing their market share?

How the rival players are strongest growing despite their effort in other circles?


There is a third factor which may come in to play... as a pressure from customers demand through e-mail to CMD, BSNL, and Minister of communication...

Vaithy


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 21, 2008)

vaithy said:


> There is a third factor which may come in to play... as a pressure from customers demand through e-mail to CMD, BSNL, and Minister of communication...
> 
> Vaithy




Do they really listen to e-mails?
If yes, then i would request them to change time of NU(happy hours).
It should atleast start from 00:00hrs, as MTNL is Giving its customer.

By doing this BSNL would be at par with MTNL.

The present time is very unearthy


----------



## bhansalibg (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi All.
Stop making day-dreams. The 8mbps speed is for BSNL nodes only. Didn't you observed the asterisk at 8 mbps speed in that Ad. I think it means that you will get 8 mbps speed within bsnl dataone network only. The speed will not be effective for connectivity where the server is out of BSNL network.

Have anyone got clearance from Kolkatta BSNL about that asterisk?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 23, 2008)

bhansalibg said:


> Hi All.
> Stop making day-dreams. The 8mbps speed is for BSNL nodes only. Didn't you observed the asterisk at 8 mbps speed in that Ad. I think it means that you will get 8 mbps speed within bsnl dataone network only. The speed will not be effective for connectivity where the server is out of BSNL network.
> 
> Have anyone got clearance from Kolkatta BSNL about that asterisk?



Dude, you got it all wrong. The star like always means that it is going to be upto 8Mbps. Not that it's going to be only within BSNL network  Don't spread FUD, if you have no knowledge of what you're speaking..


----------



## Stuge (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh !8mbps speed with unlimited Download and upload .
I also want one .


----------



## confused!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Why only kolkata??


----------

